
Roskomnadzor recommended operators to block some of Amazon's IP-addresses - ivanblagdan
https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&nv=1&rurl=translate.google.com&sp=nmt4&tl=en&u=https://vc.ru/35196-roskomnadzor-porekomendoval-operatoram-zablokirovat-chast-ip-adresov-amazon&xid=25657,15700021,15700105,15700124,15700126,15700149,15700168,15700186,15700201&usg=ALkJrhjie2Z9UqNTT3cOFzdYMO_7hqmyvg
======
acqq
The part of the context (somebody can check the primary sources):

"Unfortunately, the app is also used by terror organizations around the world
when giving orders about terror attacks. This is due to the fact that it's
very difficult to decode and trace these messages. Rakhmat Akilov used it
during the Stockholm attack the 7th of April 2017 when five people were killed
and around 150 directly or indirectly hurt, physically or psychologically.
Zello was also used by Salman Abedi who killed 22 people, among whom we find
many children, during a concert with the artist Ariana Grande in Manchester
the 22nd of May 2017. The utilisation of this app among terror groups is
described in the book "ISIS: Inside the Army of Terror" from 2015 written by
the security experts Hassan Hassan and Michael Weiss."

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zello](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zello)

I've read the first time about

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017_Stockholm_attack](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017_Stockholm_attack)

~~~
gandhium
Internet is also used by terror organizations around the world. Money is also
used by terror organizations around the world.

Moreover, oxygen and water are also used by terror organizations around the
world.

~~~
castle-bravo
That's why we're working hard to poison the water and replace the oxygen with
unbreathable CO2. It's hard work, but we're getting better at it every day.
Soon, terrorism will be nothing but an archaeological curiosity for visiting
extraterrestrials.

------
qwerty456127
Physical violence is obsolete. Rioters are futile. The only way to victory
over tyranny is inventing a kind of media efficient, reliable, anonymous,
invisible and easy to establish enough to set information flows free without
any compromises, totally or almost totally impossible to control, limit,
eavesdrop or detect. I believe this is what separates the humanity from the
next major level of development. The new messiah will be an engineer,
physicist and/or a mathematician to invent whatever will make this possible.

~~~
rainieri
What tyranny exactly?

~~~
qwerty456127
Whatever. A theoretical one. You name it. From whatever a political angle you
are watching, you can probably notice quite a number of them in the world. By
definition a regime is considered a tyranny once it starts doing harder to
keep the power at whatever the costs than to improve well-being of the people.
In the past people could oppose peacefully or violently, today they can't. My
hypothesis is that a society where anybody can easily communicate to anybody
secretly at any time will become an effectively self-regulating organism
making cancers of organized crime and tyranny nonviable. Special services like
the NSA or Roskomnadzor say they need to be able to eavesdrop and/or block
everything to fight the bad guys, I believe this probably is a mistake (or a
lie - everybody just wants the One ring and fighting the darkness is just an
excuse to keep it) so whatever an app they try and fail to have/block has my
sympathies. Once an app or whatever emerges able to stand the ground long
enough and easy enough for everybody to use we'll see.

------
amelius
What will Amazon do? Will they ban Zello from their network?

~~~
freehunter
I would hope not. AFAICT Zello is breaking no laws in their home country, and
is not breaking Amazon's TOS. Although it wouldn't be the first time I've been
disappointed to see a US company bend their rules to accommodate unrealistic
requests from dictatorships.

~~~
jessaustin
TOS can be amended. This seems more like the sort of thing you hire CloudFlare
to handle, not AWS. Why does this service need to operate from "dozens of
subnets"/"14 million IP addresses"?

~~~
freehunter
I’m not sure the service has that many addresses, just that’s as far as Russia
could narrow it down to block it. Otherwise they could just switch IPs and
keep rolling.

